# 3 pens from today



## Hubert (Feb 16, 2013)

[attachment=18452][attachment=18453][attachment=18454]The first one is a Zen with Olive Wood finished with Dr. Woodshop finish.
The Second one is a Diva with Pink Ivory finished with CA
The Third one is a Nouveau Sceptre with Amboyna burl finished with CA


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 16, 2013)

WOW PURRRRRRRRRRRRRDY


----------



## BassBlaster (Feb 16, 2013)

Nice!! What is the wood on the last one, its incredible!!


----------



## Hubert (Feb 16, 2013)

Sorry Dennis, I forgot to put it in. It is Amboyna burl. It is one of my favorites especially the two tone Amboyna Burl.


----------



## blaineo (Feb 17, 2013)

those are beautiful..:)


----------



## WoodLove (Feb 17, 2013)

gorgeous. excellent job!!


----------

